# great deal



## army1 (Jun 27, 2009)

new to forum,hope this is not posted in the wrong place.
just wanted to let everyone know that i bought a new 
taurus gun today(my 2nd) and i got an unexpected
surprise, seems when you buy a new taurus gun (any model) you get
a free 1 yr.membership in the nra.


----------

